# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > Quality Assurance and Accreditation >  ترتيب جامعة الزقازيق وفقا لتقرير scimago institutional rankings لعام 2016

## د.شيماء عطاالله

احتلت جامعة الزقازيق الترتيب رقم 594 عالميا و 7 مصريا وفقا لتقرير SCIMAGO INSTITUTIONAL RANKINGS لعام 2016 

والمبنى على قاعده بيانات SCOUPS والخاص بتقييم البحث العلمى فى مؤسسات التعليم العالى وعددها 5147 .

http://www.scimagoir.com/institution.php?idp=2393

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

_
أتمنى لجامعتي الحبيبة المزيد من التقدم والازدهار_

----------


## sayedseed

بالتوفيق والتقدم

----------

